# Amazon Flex



## UberDeb (Aug 16, 2017)

I want to get on with Amazon Flex. Any tips.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe sign up and wait until November?!?


----------



## UberDeb (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for responding kmatt. I did already register.


----------

